# Bloodworm fishbites



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm going to try and take me 4 year old fishing sometime this weekend. I've heard and read good things of the BWFB and see that the price is $9.99 per bag at OE2. Has anyone seen it cheaper than that? I may try rudee or lesner, not quite sure just yet.


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

You might try Princess Anne Dist., located on 17th street, block and a half from the ocean front. Call first to see if they have them in stock. I hear they go like hotcakes. 
G'd luck, Tim
PS that would be give or take 2 miles from Rudee.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

just order online from www.digitaldagger.com. a bag cost 7 dollars and shiping is 1.95, but if you buy multiple packages, your shipping will be spread out.


----------



## Cannibal (Aug 2, 2005)

*Bloodworm Fishbites and Shrimp...*

Last night 8-10:30 at Sanbridge, left of the pier, was getting hits just as often with shrimp as with the fishbites. If you peel the shrimp, it works better  Also, make sure your weight is right relative to the current. As the water calmed(tide goin' out), I switched from a 3 oz. sinker to a 2 ox. sinker and had significantly better sensitivity.

Latched 2 croaker and a spot onto a heavier rig (1 at a time). Had two taken and one cut in half. Will try again tomorrow (Sunday), an hour before sunset to when they kick me out of there.

I should get to the party tonight between 9 and 10 with a kayak, tiki torches, beer, grill, and two left over whole chickens if anyone wants to go for some crabs (any takers)


----------



## countingdown (Jun 16, 2005)

*fbbw*

they 8 30 somthing at longbay fish and tackel on shore drive.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

DS,

Call anthony at PA Distributers (Ph 428-1000) down by the oceanfront (right behind 17th St Surf shop). I think he had them for $7.99 or $8.99. Saw people catching spot on them at Rudee last week, but it was elbow to elbow!

The cheapest I have seen them is at $7.99.


----------



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

*Bwfb*

I dont know if they were on sale but the were 5.00 a bag at Bass Pro Shops in hampton. Good luck.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

A guy on Reece's show this morning was talking about berkley gulp sandworm. He said they work better than fishbite's blood worm. I know the guy; he is pretty hard core about fishing; and works at an unnamed store at which he gets a discount on both.

Me I am going to look at gulps the next time I am in the store.

Tom


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Me I am going to look at gulps the next time I am in the store.


I'm with you on that, Tom. Those BWFB seem to dissolve rather quickly.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Fishbites*

DS422...............What you have heard is correct.
The croaker, spot, and Speckles can't resist the blood worm flavored fishbites.

"Grommet" turned me onto them a couple weeks back and I have been using them since.

The one drawback is that they do disolve very easy. Its gets frustrating as heck.

I suggest using a hook with as small a barb as possible so that the hook will not tear up the mesh inside the fish bite.

I use about a 3/8" piece at a time.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

if you can find them #1-4 circle hooks work great for FB's...i buy in bulk and snell my own...


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

BW fishbites do work, although they do dissolve as previously stated.

$7.00 at Bait Shack in Portsmouth.

I'm also looking forward to trying the Berkley Gulps.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

From my experience fish bites works, but
I have never seen them outfish real bloods.

They would always be my second choice.

It is nice to have an alternative though.
It would also be nice if they did not 
cost almost the same high price as 
bloods.


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

We bought chartreuse crab, and bag of bloodworms fishbites at Hooker's Bait & Tackle in Williamsburg on Friday for $6.99 a bag. 

Saturday boat fished, and used those and a sheet of cut your own fishbites that a buddy gave me, and we couldn't keep any of them on the bottom for any period of time.

Taggged 20 small flounder, caught / released about 25 croaker, 5 spot, 3 greys and an oyster-toad. All on various fishbites.

I've been using them (cut into 3/8" strips ... same as from an eariler post) and on a 1/0 circle hook. For the number of fish that my wife and son catch on each piece, and the ease of releasing the fish with the circle hook ... and not too many misses ... this has made it very easy for me (as first mate) to bait their hooks, and release all their fish for them all day long.

THROW THE BIG ONES BACK


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I've been buying them for about $6.99 at Greentops near Richmond. I've been pleased, but as previously stated, they can dissolve quickly. Still, I come out a little cheaper than with the real deal.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I have never paid more than 6.99 a bag. Hookker's on RT 143 in Williamsburgand Bishop's on rt 17 are the places I have bought them. Hooker's carry the Berkely Glup Sand worms as well which I have bought but not tried,they are at my dad's(yea a great place for them).


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

7.95 a bag at Sandy Point Marina in Norfolk. BWFBs will catch anything real bloodworms do and they are cheaper and they stay on the hook and they are mostly non-perishable and I just came in from the beach in front of my house in OV and just caught 30 croaker in 45 minutes using only 3/4's of one of the "worms" in the bag, need I say more......


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Glad ya got them. Just giving my
own experience. P.S. When
spot are real thick you can catch
them on nightcrawlers also. But 
when they are not thick nightcrawlers
are about useless. I think that
BWFB are truly a great thing.
Just not my first choice.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I'm sold on the FBs. However Spot (when they are thick) will bite small squares of fresh Spot fillet!!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Nice to see the same ridiculous increases in price for bloodworm FB's as for real bloodworms. 10 bucks a bag? Obscene.

Maybe the Berkely product will bring some competition to bear and bring prices down. I'll give them a shot next time I'm on the water.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

couple weeks ago at OE2...bwfb where $9.99 a bag and real BWs were $6.99 a bag...go figure...


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

sand flea said:


> Nice to see the same ridiculous increases in price for bloodworm FB's as for real bloodworms. 10 bucks a bag? Obscene.
> 
> Maybe the Berkely product will bring some competition to bear and bring prices down. I'll give them a shot next time I'm on the water.


 I don't mind the price because what i don't use i can take home and use again no matter how long before my next trip. Try that with real bloodworms.
PS: the bag fits in pocket real nice too, no need for cooler of ice to keep them in when not using, and no worry about the smell of rotting bllodworms you forget to throw out.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You can keep real bloodworms alive. I've done it for two months without losing a single one. All you have to do is use saltwater and change it out every couple of days--just keep it barely to the level of the worms.

Seriously scummy of the shops to jack the prices up like that because they know they can get away with it.


----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

I realize that this is a capitalistic society, but OE2 seems to have the highest prices around (and shamelessly gouging patrons for BWFB)...when I saw BWFB for 9.99 a bag, I had had it...I will not frequent OE2 unless absolutely necessary...Sandy point marina on Colley ave has 'em for 7.90 or so...


----------



## cutman (Apr 1, 2005)

*bloodworm fishbites*

bwfb are $7.99 at lighthouse on shore dr. others are $6.99. because of convenience i now use nothing but the bloodworm and crab, also catching on almost every cast. the bw are great for spot & croaker


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

cutman said:


> bwfb are $7.99 at lighthouse on shore dr. others are $6.99. because of convenience i now use nothing but the bloodworm and crab, also catching on almost every cast. the bw are great for spot & croaker


 $6.95 a bag at W&W Novelty in Lynchburg, Va


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

*fishbites*

PA Distributors tackle located at 17th street (less than 2 blocks from the VBP) sells BWFB for only $6.95/bag which is actually cheaper than even the manufacturer's website (fishbite.com). The other flavors (crab, shrimp and clam - various colors) sell only for $5.95/bag which again is cheaper than fishbite.com's price of $6.45/bag. I believe you get a discount if you buy at least 12 packs.

Just got back from VA Beach and fished/crabbed the VBP for 2 days (Aug. 5 & 6). When the spots were running good last Friday, the fish hit both BW and pink shrimp flavor with the same consistency. Never noticed any difference with regards to the frequency of the hits on both flavors. So for those of you who are complaining that the BWFB melt faster, then buy the other flavors because these last a lot longer than the BWFB. However, I can get at least 108 pcs of bait out of a pack of BWFB compared to only about 90 pcs out of the other flavors (15 strips cut into 6 little pcs). Fished for 2 days and between the 2 of us, we only used about 3 strips of BWFB and 3 strips of the pink shrimp. Will post a separate fishing/crabbing report on another thread.

The yellow belly spot season is very near so I have been stocking up on all flavors/colors every time I go to VB. It is very popular there right now and I will not be suprised if they will not be readily available during the next couple of weeks. Aside from the BWFB, the most popular colors being sold are orange and pink. When I went there last Friday, there were lots of white and green ones but only 1 or 2 packs of the orange and pink left.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

For those of you who don't like the BWFBs disolving so fast, remember, that means more of the attractant is being released into the water and attracting the fish from farther away.


----------



## vbman2004 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Back to the gulps.*

I have to agree with the Gulps. I used the FB's and did not have to much luck them. However, I switched to the Gulps and have been reeling them in. Last sunday at CBBT Pier I caught about 35 - 40 croakers (about 27 - 28 keeps the rest pretty small)...

chris


----------



## Cannibal (Aug 2, 2005)

*the poor man's alternative...*

shrimp. 3.50/bag. peel and use 1/2 piece on each hook. picked up a few spot, baitfish, and small rockies yesterday off the rocks at rudee's. just watch the bottom, it's an easy way to lose your rig.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i'm sure they specifically made it a colder water formula. i'm thinking they'll hold up just right this fall.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*Ya know*

Im one to try just about anything , them fishbites work , but where I go Im catching big spot all on bloodworms ,alot of the smaller fish indulge on them bite,s trout are also preferring the real thing , but that,s where I go  I use them but just aint got diddly with them yet


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

inawe said:


> Im one to try just about anything , them fishbites work , but where I go Im catching big spot all on bloodworms ,alot of the smaller fish indulge on them bite,s trout are also preferring the real thing , but that,s where I go  I use them but just aint got diddly with them yet



The same results that I got. Plus when
the bite is slow, I have found that real
bloods usually outfish by a fairly large
margin.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

I will never buy another bloodworm, fishbites and gulp are the only way to go. 

Fished Avalon pier Tuesday (8/9) and the spots were there by the thousands, small to medium size. Everyone was catching them, from one to three at a time, limited only by the number of hooks you had on rig. Those with Fishbites had advantage as they didn't have to rebait anywhere near as often as those with bloodworms. 

I used 3 strips and filled 2 coolers. Even if I had paid $10 for bag (only paid $6.95), I would be way ahead of those paying $8 for bag of bloodworms.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

fishloser said:


> I will never buy another bloodworm, fishbites and gulp are the only way to go.
> 
> Fished Avalon pier Tuesday (8/9) and the spots were there by the thousands, small to medium size. Everyone was catching them, from one to three at a time, limited only by the number of hooks you had on rig. Those with Fishbites had advantage as they didn't have to rebait anywhere near as often as those with bloodworms.
> 
> I used 3 strips and filled 2 coolers. Even if I had paid $10 for bag (only paid $6.95), I would be way ahead of those paying $8 for bag of bloodworms.


When spot are biting like that, you could
save even more money and just dig up
or buy some earth worms.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Talapia said:


> When spot are biting like that, you could
> save even more money and just dig up
> or buy some earth worms.


problems with that:

1. When go to pier you don't know if spot or any fish will be biting like that.

2. If spot are biting like that, who is gonna or wanna leave the pier to dig worms.

3. Live worms have to be stored out of sun.

4. Live bait has to be re-placed on hook much more often, 10-15 fish per 3/8" Fishbite piece.

5. When u get to bottom line, Fishbites are cheaper than live bait since you use such small piece (3/8"), to catch so many fish. A dozen worms, no matter how small a piece u get on hook will not last as long. 

For me personally, Fishbites are bargain when convenience, effectiveness, and storage are all considered.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

fishloser, 

Glad they work for ya.  

I have often thought about using some
of those little "grass shrimp" sabaki
rigs for spot when they are running that
thick.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Talapia said:


> fishloser,
> 
> Glad they work for ya.
> 
> ...


 bIGGER sPOT,S LUV THE REAL DEAL [ YOU CAN BELIEEVE DAT ! ]


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

AMEN BROTHER! I would not be caught dead without them. I have used both a lot and
bloods will always catch if the fish are biting. Fishbites work well...most of the time. Not 
all the time. Just my .02


----------

